# Tim Mullen - MK3 Stock Piston/Rod [email protected]+ bracket car lol



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

[email protected] at Maple Grove:





[email protected] at Pittsburgh:





[email protected] 151 at Waterama: too fast for film lol

[email protected] at MIR:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

jesus christ. what's that sound??


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Might be the semi-helical gears you are hearing. Do you mean the high pitch whine?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

rev limiter / launch management backfiring?

sick btw :heart::heart:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i thought he would have broke out by noww.. hopefully with the cooler fall air.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

aw eff yea!!! that made my night :thumbup::beer:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

really....you cant make up a measely .02~.09secs!?

Ya'll suck!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbup: nice...more power and 9´s with stock vr6


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats. You guys are really showing the potential of a stock block. :thumbup:


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

that crew is kicking some major ass....

good job Team Lugtronics!!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup: sick


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

good stuff right there!!


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

It would be in the 9's if it was a bunny.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

This weekend is Fall Nationals at E-Town, and we're on a mission from God.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I wish I can be there to see u guys make and break records but I have to work :banghead: (ill be at show&go though)

Goodluck to everyone!
:beer:
-paolo


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

We're sure to break something. :laugh:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

*FV-QR*

wow! 9's are in sight!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!! thats NUTZ!! 

whats the specs on the engine? how big of a turbo?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Was there a 10.2 index @ fall nats? :what:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Glegor said:


> whats the specs on the engine? how big of a turbo?


 Stock block/pistons/rods, headspacer, ARP rodbolts/ headstuds, stock head with valvesprings & TT 288 cams, Juan shortrunner & Kinetic exh mani with relocated 46mm wastegate + Lugtronic. Precision billet 6765 with .96 turbine.


----------



## Jameson250s (Apr 29, 2009)

lol @ glovebox falling apart.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Jameson250s said:


> lol @ glovebox falling apart.


 Haha, I just noticed that.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Jameson250s said:


> lol @ glovebox falling apart.


 That's a sophisticated g-meter.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> That's a sophisticated g-meter.


 I am sure he was about to black out due to G lock,lol.


----------

